# We got new haircuts!



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I've been horrible at uploading new pics of Benny and Emma. So FINALLY I have some new ones for you. :aktion033:

On Friday I took them to the groomers. They were so overdue for a haircut. 

Here is Emma waiting for her brother to be done. Groomed & Miserable 










Finally home and ready for a quick photo shoot









Come on guys...can I please get a smile?









Much better. Thank you Benny :wub:
Ok Emma...time for your close up. I just love her face! :wub::wub:









And time for your body shot









And this picture was too cute not too share. Last weekend the pups were playing in the yard, chasing leaves. Well let's just say Benny got a leaf mustache LOL!!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:









Thanks for looking!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

arty:arty: Pix of Benny and Emma. Wow they're so good!!! I just love little Emma Pie waiting for her Bro. She's so darned cute but boy not a happy camper, eh? Benny looks like he's totally into the new do but I guess Emma had something else in mind. But I think she's irresistible. And Benny's mustache looks like when you see a villain in a Western "Pay the rent" "But I can't pay the rent" and tying someone to the railraod tracks kind of villain.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I just love your two kids sooooo much. :wub::wub: BTW, Emma looks kind of Ava-ish in the first shot and kind of Cosy-ish in her close up. Are you sure that's one girl?:rofl:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh sooooooo stinking cute!!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh gorgeous!!!!

They are both so sweet!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I love both their new haircuts!!! Emma's face is cut perfectly for her and Benny is just as handsome as ever!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh Benny and Emma are utterly gorgeous. I love Bennys smile, and Emmas precious little face.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Emma looks related to Cosy! Both of your two are so cute and look like they can be real characters.  Great pics!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh I love them all :biggrin: lovely shots. Benny's big grin is priceless. Emma doesn't look overly thrilled with it all, but she is gorgeous :wub:  I love the leaf shot too.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Gotta love B&E!!! Especially that smile Benny is giving us!!!! :wub::wub:

Tammy, I almost can't wait till next year...for our next puppy party!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh, how I love those pics of Emma and Benny!!! They both look gorgeous in their new cuts!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Sooooooo cute! I love both of their cuts and it looks like Benny is very pleased with his, but is beautiful Emma doubting her new cut? I don't see why - she looks absolutely gorgeous and that close up pic of her is great - it really shows off her perfect face and bob


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh they are beautiful Tammy. And bonus you got a smiling Benny. Emma's body shot it great...love it. I love that cut. She doesn't look too happy does she? but she looks so sweet, she had a busy day at the groomer _and _had to do a photo shoot. Poor babe.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

I LOVE THEM! OMGosh, they are PERFECTLY adorable!

Hugs,

Allie


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Gosh, they are both gorgeous. I love the picture of Benny smiling, so so cute:wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

They look so cute! Great pictures.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

They look fantastic! I love love love their hair cuts and always love seeing their pictures. :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> arty:arty: Pix of Benny and Emma. Wow they're so good!!! I just love little Emma Pie waiting for her Bro. She's so darned cute but boy not a happy camper, eh? Benny looks like he's totally into the new do but I guess Emma had something else in mind. But I think she's irresistible. And Benny's mustache looks like when you see a villain in a Western "Pay the rent" "But I can't pay the rent" and tying someone to the railraod tracks kind of villain.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I just love your two kids sooooo much. :wub::wub: BTW, Emma looks kind of Ava-ish in the first shot and kind of Cosy-ish in her close up. Are you sure that's one girl?:rofl:


 LOL Benny is a little villian w/the mustache :HistericalSmiley:

She does look Ava-ish in that first shot. I totally agree! 


bellaratamaltese said:


> oh sooooooo stinking cute!!!


 Thanks Stacy!


amby said:


> Oh gorgeous!!!!
> They are both so sweet!


 Orla thank you!


Hunter's Mom said:


> I love both their new haircuts!!! Emma's face is cut perfectly for her and Benny is just as handsome as ever!


 Erin do you like Emma shorter w/the bob or longer? I'm so torn. 


Kara said:


> Oh Benny and Emma are utterly gorgeous. I love Bennys smile, and Emmas precious little face.


Thank you! Glad to see you posting again!! 


Cosy said:


> Emma looks related to Cosy! Both of your two are so cute and look like they can be real characters.  Great pics!


 Must be the Marcris lines in Emma shining through! She feels honored to resemble beautiful Cosy! :wub:


silverhaven said:


> Oh I love them all :biggrin: lovely shots. Benny's big grin is priceless. Emma doesn't look overly thrilled with it all, but she is gorgeous :wub:  I love the leaf shot too.


 Emma is NEVER thrilled w/any type of grooming or picture taking LOL. You must all wonder if Emma is just a miserable girl. It's a shame her personality doesn't show in her pictures b/c she really is a firecracker! 


The A Team said:


> Gotta love B&E!!! Especially that smile Benny is giving us!!!! :wub::wub:
> 
> Tammy, I almost can't wait till next year...for our next puppy party!!


 Pat...still gonna invite us? Even after bad Benny's behavior? LOL!!! I'm working with him all the time. Training training and more training!


princessre said:


> Oh, how I love those pics of Emma and Benny!!! They both look gorgeous in their new cuts!!


 Do you like Sophia? Different than Cas and Bijou but you helped us come up w/a style for Emma. Thank you sweetie!


Johita said:


> Sooooooo cute! I love both of their cuts and it looks like Benny is very pleased with his, but is beautiful Emma doubting her new cut? I don't see why - she looks absolutely gorgeous and that close up pic of her is great - it really shows off her perfect face and bob


 Edith...notice the Emma pout in almost all pics I post? LOL She is such a sulker LOL! 


Maglily said:


> oh they are beautiful Tammy. And bonus you got a smiling Benny. Emma's body shot it great...love it. I love that cut. She doesn't look too happy does she? but she looks so sweet, she had a busy day at the groomer _and _had to do a photo shoot. Poor babe.


 Bren...it's tough work being beautiful. She was wiped out! But Benny...that boy never forgets to give me a smile! :wub:


Sandcastles said:


> I LOVE THEM! OMGosh, they are PERFECTLY adorable!
> 
> Hugs,
> 
> Allie


 Thanks Allie! 


lynda said:


> Gosh, they are both gorgeous. I love the picture of Benny smiling, so so cute:wub:


 :ThankYou:


revakb2 said:


> They look so cute! Great pictures.


 Thanks Reva! 


njdrake said:


> They look fantastic! I love love love their hair cuts and always love seeing their pictures. :wub:


 Thank Jane! I'm pleased with their cuts too. My groomer starts at her new salon in NYC Monday. We are so bummed but she said she'll still being a few days a month in NJ so I'm praying we don't lose her!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

OMG, I loooove the happy expression on Bennys face.:wub: Those big eyes make me smile everytime I see them. The last picture cracked me up. So funny with the leaf stuck on his mouth. Emma looks beautiful:wub: in her new do. Love them both.:wub::wub:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

YEAH Benny & Emma photos! They are just too adorable not to share more often  Love their haircuts.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Your babies are just darling..:wub: I love all the pictures..Benny is just so handsome and Emma is just a little sweetie. Give them hugs for me.:wub:
Love the leave mustache, Benny is a character.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

I LOVE their new haircuts!! Benny and Emma just look so adorable :wub::wub: 
and the last picture is soooo cute  oh Benny!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Actually I understand her look in the picture. Lola is just the same, soon as she sees the camera her head goes down and she sulks  I get out the treats and start playing with her but she is hard to get to stop sulking.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I am loving their new haircuts!!!!! (how could you not though?!). B&E are just insanely cute and lovable!! They look great. 

I love how it always looks like Benny has the biggest ol' smile on his widdle face! And Emma's little hair bob looks too sweet. She reminds me of one of those little girls from the 1920's or 30's...like in the movie "Paper Moon" with Tatum O'neil. LOL!! I'm going to save that photo for Bisou's next cut!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

momtoboo said:


> OMG, I loooove the happy expression on Bennys face.:wub: Those big eyes make me smile everytime I see them. The last picture cracked me up. So funny with the leaf stuck on his mouth. Emma looks beautiful:wub: in her new do. Love them both.:wub::wub:


 Those eyes make me melt too! :wub:


jenniferhope423 said:


> YEAH Benny & Emma photos! They are just too adorable not to share more often  Love their haircuts.


 I know I know. Note to self: Post pics more often! 


mary-anderson said:


> Your babies are just darling..:wub: I love all the pictures..Benny is just so handsome and Emma is just a little sweetie. Give them hugs for me.:wub:
> Love the leave mustache, Benny is a character.


 He is quite the character. He is a handful w/a lot of personality! 


yeagerbum said:


> I LOVE their new haircuts!! Benny and Emma just look so adorable :wub::wub:
> and the last picture is soooo cute  oh Benny!!


 Thank you!


silverhaven said:


> Actually I understand her look in the picture. Lola is just the same, soon as she sees the camera her head goes down and she sulks  I get out the treats and start playing with her but she is hard to get to stop sulking.


 What's with these girls of ours? Camera pouters! :smilie_tischkante:


iheartbisou said:


> I am loving their new haircuts!!!!! (how could you not though?!). B&E are just insanely cute and lovable!! They look great.
> 
> I love how it always looks like Benny has the biggest ol' smile on his widdle face! And Emma's little hair bob looks too sweet. She reminds me of one of those little girls from the 1920's or 30's...like in the movie "Paper Moon" with Tatum O'neil. LOL!! I'm going to save that photo for Bisou's next cut!


 Thanks Andrea. I know Bisou will look darling when she gets groomed. Bisou always looks beautiful!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Awwwwww, B & E are so pretty and I love their new hairdo's! 

Benny has a smile, so hard to resist, Lol! And little Emma looks so precious with her big bow! 
Tammy, please give them hugs and big kisses from Ullana and me! :smootch:

The last pic is priceless!!! Poor little boy, seems that he can't bark with the leaf sticking on his small muzzle!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

love love the cuts !! and bennys moustache , priceless!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

They are so cute! They look adorable in their new haircuts.


----------



## sones (Jul 13, 2010)

Aww i love the first one of Emma, she looks so cute when shes laying down! :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Alexa said:


> Awwwwww, B & E are so pretty and I love their new hairdo's!
> 
> Benny has a smile, so hard to resist, Lol! And little Emma looks so precious with her big bow!
> Tammy, please give them hugs and big kisses from Ullana and me! :smootch:
> ...


 Will do Alexandra. Kisses and hugs will be delivered to them after work. :smootch:


uniquelovdolce said:


> love love the cuts !! and bennys moustache , priceless!!


 Thanks Liza!


donnad said:


> They are so cute! They look adorable in their new haircuts.


 :ThankYou:


sones said:


> Aww i love the first one of Emma, she looks so cute when shes laying down! :wub:


 :ThankYou::ThankYou:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tammy -- both of your fluffs are just precious. And, I LOVE the last picture of Benny with the leaf. You couldn't have planned that one.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Tammy -- both of your fluffs are just precious. And, I LOVE the last picture of Benny with the leaf. You couldn't have planned that one.


 Thank Lynn! :wub:

I was glad I had my phone on me so I could take that picture of the little leaf bandit!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Seeing those sweet faces just makes my day!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

michellerobison said:


> Seeing those sweet faces just makes my day!


 :wub::wub:Thanks Michelle!:wub::wub:


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*tooooooo adorable*

I joined this group for everyone's kindness and exciting stories :aktion033: But OMG your babies are just adorable! long hair, short hair groomed ot not they are beautiful!! B)

Although I love all dogs! I must admit thatthe Maltese captured my heart with its sweetness and brains. Thie eyes just talk to you I see it in each picture :chili::chili::chili:

Thanks for sharing these lovely pictures let me seee if my GANG will pose this weekend!

Hugs to all!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Maltbabe said:


> I joined this group for everyone's kindness and exciting stories :aktion033: But OMG your babies are just adorable! long hair, short hair groomed ot not they are beautiful!! B)
> 
> Although I love all dogs! I must admit thatthe Maltese captured my heart with its sweetness and brains. Thie eyes just talk to you I see it in each picture :chili::chili::chili:
> 
> ...


 Thank you very much! Yes...there is something so beyond special about the maltese breed. I agree 100%!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:w00t: Oh my goodness, Tammy! special treats I am getting in this weekend while looking at your two cuties :wub::wub: I love them BOTH!!! 

My mum is sitting next to me right now as I browse SM; guess what was her comment?
"Tammy's Benny reminds me of Snowy with his smile" :wub:awwwwh I had to respond "that is MyBenny" :wub: please please please give him my kisses and lot of kisses to adorable Emma too :wub:

Thank you so much for sharing their super cute photos and making my weekend adorable :wub:

hugs
Kat


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Katkoota said:


> :w00t: Oh my goodness, Tammy! special treats I am getting in this weekend while looking at your two cuties :wub::wub: I love them BOTH!!!
> 
> My mum is sitting next to me right now as I browse SM; guess what was her comment?
> "Tammy's Benny reminds me of Snowy with his smile" :wub:awwwwh I had to respond "that is MyBenny" :wub: please please please give him my kisses and lot of kisses to adorable Emma too :wub:
> ...


Kat...I love ya chica! That's right. Tell Mama Kat that Benny is your special overseas baby!!!!! I'm so glad you enjoyed the pics! :wub:


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

Love the leaf mustache hahaha


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

Beautiful babies! Love the leaf mustache. Boomer loves leaves too.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Cheri said:


> Love the leaf mustache hahaha


:HistericalSmiley:Thanks! 


stampin4fun said:


> Beautiful babies! Love the leaf mustache. Boomer loves leaves too.


 Aww Boomer! Isn't it funny what they love to play with? I don't know why I bother buying toys. He goes nuts for leaves and things outside LOL!


----------

